# Cosmos II Mark II  by Watermod



## seinron (Oct 23, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Motherboard: MSI Z97 Gamming 9
Graphics card: MSI GTX 770 OC
Processor: Intel I7-4790 
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X 4x4GB 1600Mhz 
Solid State Drive: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
Power supply : Cooler Master V1200 PlATINUM
Case : COOLER MASTER COSMOS 2
Watercooling: full ek dual loop

*Mods:*
Element Copper


----------



## Kira (Oct 25, 2014)

*Just perfect
In class and sobriety rarely achieved on a PC 
Congratulations*​


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 25, 2014)

wooowwww.. nice, clean and simple


----------



## seinron (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Torus15 (Oct 25, 2014)

Fantastic build and layout, having the pump res's not in the front seems to help with the very clean visuals.
I marked a 9 only cos the cables could be tied slightly better at the motherboard, my OCD, sorry.


----------



## JediRockstar68 (Oct 26, 2014)

Puts my mod to shame, we could all learn from a master like you, this is fantastic, thank you!


----------



## Jetster (Oct 27, 2014)

outstanding photo set


----------



## zo0lykas (Oct 27, 2014)

I voted 6/10 because:

nice job


----------



## seinron (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks All for your vote


----------



## bbcversus (Jan 8, 2015)

Love the sleek clean look - especially how you managed to hide the mobo - awesome!


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 8, 2015)

mg:

words.... fail....


----------



## modamax (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice Build! Truly awesome!

I want to get the same case for my build as well, however it would help if you can measure the width of the case for me without the legs.
Basically I wanted to know if it will fit the opening in my custom desk which is 11 3/4 inches wide.  I believe the bottom legs stick out and measure 13.5 inches as per specification.
But what's the width of the case body itself at the widest point? Much appreciate if you can do that measurement for me.

Thanks,
Max


----------

